# Can I brag a little about my granddaughters art?



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2021)

She has had her artistic talent even when she was a little girl. She has come to the point where her talent is top shelf now. She will be teaching art lessons online and has her own studio. She is starting to paint with watercolors now and learning as she goes.
The thing to remember is, this last picture is done with colored pencils.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

WoW!!! That's glorious !!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> WoW!!! That's glorious !!


We are so proud of her. All self taught. She will go far in life. Thanks holly


----------



## Keesha (Mar 3, 2021)

Now that’s talent. 
Beautiful work.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 3, 2021)

Very beautiful


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2021)

Very talented .. love the subject matter.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2021)

She's gifted!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2021)

Amazing!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 3, 2021)

Pappy said:


> She has had her artistic talent even when she was a little girl. She has come to the point where her talent is top shelf now. She will be teaching art lessons online and has her own studio. She is starting to paint with watercolors now and learning as she goes.
> The thing to remember is, this last picture is done with colored pencils.
> 
> View attachment 152971


Very talented.

I love the way the bronze colour of the lions mane subtly flashes through the darker mane ends, and as with any form of art related to human or animals, the eyes are always the first thing that draws me in.

Thanks for sharing, Paps.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Very talented.
> 
> I love the way the bronze colour of the lions mane subtly flashes through the darker mane ends, and as with any form of art related to human or animals, the eyes are always the first thing that draws me in.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Paps.


Getting the different shades of green were her hardest part. Had to use so many colors and blends to get it to look right.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 3, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Getting the different shades of green were her hardest part. Had to use so many colors and blends to get it to look right.


It's so beautifully done. 

I'm thinking how nice it would be for her to do a sketch of you and your wife.

What a lovely thing to have hanging on a wall in your house to reflect upon each day.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 3, 2021)

That's really good! 
May I ask, How young is she?

I'd love to be able to draw..or paint.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes, Pappy, you most certainly can....and SHOULD...brag!!!!!!!
My gosh what talent she has been blessed with!!!
Just beautiful


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 3, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> That's really good!
> May I ask, How young is she?
> 
> I'd love to be able to draw..or paint.


Me, too, Dob.

Stick-men/figures are the extent of my artistic ability.


----------



## Lee (Mar 3, 2021)

Pappy you have a talented little lady who will one day be famous I think.


----------



## Chet (Mar 3, 2021)

Clearly talented. My stick figures aren't too bad either. Some day I'll post.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2021)

That's amazing!  How old is your Granddaughter?

Chet, Come on!  We want to see them!


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2021)

*Excellent work! *


----------



## jujube (Mar 3, 2021)

OH my goodness....that talented and self-taught!  That is a gift!


----------



## Jules (Mar 3, 2021)

You have every right to brag. What a talented young woman.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> That's really good!
> May I ask, How young is she?
> 
> I'd love to be able to draw..or paint.


Jennifer has to be in her mid thirties. She was very busy raising 6 kids and homeschooling some of them. She the sweetest girl you would ever meet. Wish I had half her energy.


----------



## Dana (Mar 3, 2021)

You're not bragging Pappy, you're a proud grandpa and rightly so, I love Jennifer's art. Such talent


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2021)

Pappy said:


> She has had her artistic talent even when she was a little girl. She has come to the point where her talent is top shelf now. She will be teaching art lessons online and has her own studio. She is starting to paint with watercolors now and learning as she goes.
> The thing to remember is, this last picture is done with colored pencils.
> 
> View attachment 152971


She is very talented Pappy, I love all of her work.  I remember a long time ago you posted some of her artwork in your photo album.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 3, 2021)

Absolutely, because I'll be bragging about mine in a couple of days. Actually it's not bragging, you're just proud...and you should be. Pappy she is truly gifted! I hope one day you tell us that her work is on display at an art show or museum, if that is what she aspires to.


----------



## RnR (Mar 3, 2021)

Stunning pencil drawing Pappy. She really is so talented, good on her for pursuing her art whilst living such a busy life.


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow, she is fantastic, you must be very proud.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2021)

To all of you:


----------

